# How long does it take a bill to become a law



## z104 (25 Feb 2009)

In particular i'm interested in the nursing home support scheme bill 2008

It's currently at it's second stage and referred to Select committee


----------



## jhegarty (25 Feb 2009)

Niallers said:


> In particular i'm interested in the nursing home support scheme bill 2008
> 
> It's currently at it's second stage and referred to Select committee




It can takes years, never happen , or happen over night. 

It's all down to how fast the government wants it.


----------

